# Brother/Sister Mating HELP



## geordiegaviino (Mar 26, 2010)

I have made a mistake! I thought I had two brother's and I had every intention to separate them as soon as I saw signs of aggression/fighting. They are around six months old and litter mates. I didn't want them being alone so I have been keeping a eye out for fighting. Surprisingly I haven't seen anything and actual began believing I could have two brother's who might live together for good... 

Then today as I was letting them run around the back garden I caught one brother humping the other. I immediately chased him off but now am one hundred percent convinced his brother is his sister. 

I am now panicking as I believe if my Hazel is pregnant by her brother then the babies will be too inbred to have healthy natural lives! 

Is there Rabbit abortions available? 

They are now separated for good but am generally worried about the welfare of any babies. I no longer have the room indoors to bring Hazel in for the winter and any babies born will surely not survive such a harsh British climate? 

Please don't judge me as you can see I understand the terrible mistake I have done and in generally only want advice about alternative possibility... would a vet abort any babies if I got her spayed or would I have to wait?


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Boys can hump each other too or two girls can hump each other.
Are you sure those are boy and girl? If you not sure maybe take them to vet and they will check it.
Somebody before mentioned emergency spaying-not sure if I am mistaking.
I personally think they if this would be boy and girl you would have babies earlier than when they 6months old! If they are boy and girl than damage is done and people here will help you not judge you. You have separated them which is good.
I don't have experience so I can't help to much apart of hoping that they are two boys!
We have two brothers who love eah other -they have girl with them but they are just very happy with each other.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

2 male rabbits CAN live together for good, they just both require neutering

i would get both rabbits booked into the vets now for neuter/spay, they could both still be male, as males will hump each other in dominance, however they will need neutering no matter what sex they are


----------



## geordiegaviino (Mar 26, 2010)

Thank you
My mind is at rest and am calling up vets on Monday


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

I have two neutered brothers and one humps the other. Usually at feeding time, or when we have visitors....."erm I thought you had two boy rabbits,......erm yes, yes we do"


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Get them both sexed and then get the doe down for an emergency spay, and get the buck castrated making sure the vet is aware that their could be a pregnancy...


If you didn't catch it in time and the kits arrive (if you do have a doe and she has caught) then get all this rubbish out of your head that the kits won't be healthy...

They may not be healthy, due to genetic issues either or both parents are carrying, but they will not be unhealthy JUST because it is a brother sister mating....ideal?...no, but it doesn't mean they will automatically become ill.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

You've been given Some good advice here.

- same sex rabbits will hump each other - dominance - or because they are very hormonal/not neutered.

- you need to get them sexed urgently.

- warn the vet of your concerns, so they examine gently.

- if they are male, get them neutered asap, and aim to rebond them, so they can live happily ever after (hormones take 8 weeks or so to fade.

- if one is female, the vet will feel for kits. You will have the option of an emergency spay.

- if babies arrive unexpectedly, don't panic, as Stormy said, it's not ideal, but it doesn't necessarily mean they will be sickly.

- until you get to vets, watch for signs of fur plucking/nest building, and pile in extra hay if you see any.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Summersky said:


> You've been given Some good advice here.
> 
> - same sex rabbits will hump each other = or dominance - or because they are very hormonal/not neutered.
> 
> ...


If those are two boys do you have to wait 8 weekend to rebond them? They didn't show any signs of aggression only but of humping?
I am just asking as my two boys came from rspca and when they have been castrated they have put them back together as they haven't been aggressive towards each other, they loved each other and were comfort one for the other.
Obviosuly if is girl and boy is different story.
My two girls after spaying have been together as well as they like each other and i didnt want to separate them -if I would see signs of being nasty to each others than I would split them.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Funky said:


> If those are two boys do you have to wait 8 weekend to rebond them? They didn't show any signs of aggression only but of humping?
> I am just asking as my two boys came from rspca and when they have been castrated they have put them back together as they haven't been aggressive towards each other, they loved each other and were comfort one for the other.
> Obviosuly if is girl and boy is different story.
> My two girls after spaying have been together as well as they like each other and i didnt want to separate them -if I would see signs of being nasty to each others than I would split them.


I think it's a case of know your rabbits and behaviours really. We had 3 boys, two were neutered before the other, and they all stayed together (for a while anyway).

But they didn't hump or anything, like these.

What you don't want is for the humping and chasing to delay the healing (or cause injury or infection).

So I'd say if the buns are laid back, keeping them together can be a comfort, but if they hump and chase, it's probably best to separate them for a while.

That's just my opinion though.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Yes, I agree. It is best to know own bunnies. 
I thought if that was one humping occasion they could be together but if they did that a lot than they would have to be separated.
I have two girls and unfirtunately after faith spaying I will separate them ( after your advise) for a week until I have green light from Iain.
Sky chase Faith and I don't want to stress out Faith.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

You need to seperate them now and then get then to the vets ASAP. If you have a female she might give birth any day.


----------

